# Rogue Flashlights by ICON



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2009)

I found this new flashlight brand Icon linked on the Surefire Korea website.

Here is the link (translated) to the Surefire Korea site.

http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=cY6

Here is the link to the Icon flashlight website.

http://209.85.173.102/translate_c?h...hs=cY6&usg=ALkJrhjxO2CBqEfnkvIvtdZqjLaQMb7TDg

These little lights look pretty cool...

Enjoy!


----------



## Zeige (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Interesting..... 

Size15's





Administrator has changed his avitar to this logo. 

and a couple of quotes (hints?) from him ...

"No mention of an AA-powered handheld? :thinking:" and 
"I believe SureFire's brand is based on the SF123A battery and there is no need for an AA-powered flashlight to have SureFire on it as SureFire have enough to be getting on with.

Sounds like Surefire maybe is venturing into the AA market under a new name?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

I was thinking the same thing. They look interesting.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Here is an actual website...

http://www.myiconlight.com/

I thought this might be a UK brand because of Size 15s endorsement (avatar), but it looks like it might be a new consumer offering funded by Surefire. Probably less expensive, non-US made, etc.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

It seems this is going to be a new brand owned by SureFire which is made in China? A Sister Company...


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Has anyone tried to read the translation? Somewhat incomprehensible.

I kid not, this is actually in there:
_[FONT=돋움]This, in fact, in other parts of China, but also that it is possible that you can see my ***.[/FONT]_​I guess we will just have to wait for more info.

By the way, while the lights look cool in some photos, the lanyard is butt ugly!


----------



## Zeige (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Illumination said:


> Has anyone tried to read the translation? Somewhat incomprehensible.
> 
> I kid not, this is actually in there:
> _[FONT=돋움]This, in fact, in other parts of China, but also that it is possible that you can see my ***.[/FONT]_​I guess we will just have to wait for more info.
> ...


 

Maybe the translation is talking about the lanyard also?


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*




Zeige said:


> Maybe the translation is talking about the lanyard also?




Touche! I was wondering if anyone would catch that.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

The Icon Rouge 2 looks good. 100/10 Lum @ 3/10 hours in 3 colors.


----------



## dilbert (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

There are a few on e-bay. Search "icon rogue LED". That sure is a big icon on the icon's bezel.


----------



## ja10 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Does anyone have one? The only two references I've seen on CPF are the comments on Size15s sig and this thread. Interesting lights though. A budget SF could do well.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Surefire? Use AA?


----------



## 276 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Looks cool I wonder if anyone other than ebay will sell it.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

We need Size15s to chime in on this thread. I'm sure he has the facts!


----------



## ja10 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

I did a quick WHOIS check on surefire.com and myiconlight.com, and while Icon's site has all WHOIS info protected, both domains are hosted on NS1 and NS2.SANDIEGOMEDIA.COM. Surefirekorea.com is hosted on servers in Korea, but that Icon site looks like it's coming from the same folks that work on the main SF site.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

If they are telling me to find their *** I don't think they will find my money!

:nana:


----------



## jchoo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

If my wife doesn't take to EDCing an E1B I think the lime green Rogue 1 will finally put her over the edge. They look like interesting offerings, and if they have inherited the build quality and materials quality from Surefire then I will be picking one up. The EX10 I had was "too complicated" for her, so a simple two stage light may well be just what it takes to get her carrying.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

This light screams Surefire all over it. The same "FCCe" lettering styling, the same "Caution, Hot Surface", and they put it up against many of the popular Surefire models.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Yeah... they´re made by Surefire, but using this new brand name "Icon".

Look here: http://www.lightgallery.co.kr/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=039000000004

And the info:
*Name: ICON Rogue 2 Black 
**Manufacturers: **SUREFIRE
Multi-purpose LED light Price: ₩ 125,000
Place of Origin: China OEM* 

That´s funny... 

My dream is a Surefire factory in China, to decrease their prices, but they sure would have to deal with a lot of preconception that exist about chinese products.

So, they create a new brand name! 
That´s an awesome marketing move! 
I´m curious about those new lights... they look sweet!

I just wish they have "Surefire lumens".

If my numbers are correct, their prices in this Korean site are: 
Icon Rogue 2 - 2xAA = *93 US. dollars*.
Icon Rogue 1 - 1xAA = *73 US dollars*.

So... what do you guys think ?

In time: great find, Bruce B !


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Translated


I'm very surprised by this! 

..and a little excited. :naughty:


----------



## jchoo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Found pics on http://www.knifegallery.co.kr/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=066001000004




































































This site is asking 99,000 won, or about $72 USD.

EDIT: It appears the same pics are on both Lightgallery and Knifegallery.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Federal LG said:


> Yeah... they´re made by Surefire, but using this new brand name "Icon".



I thought they might have been made by Surefire, but it was confirmed for me when I saw the similarities in the laser engravings.


----------



## jchoo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Bruce B said:


> I thought they might have been made by Surefire, but it was confirmed for me when I saw the similarities in the laser engravings.



Bruce,

Can you edit the thread title to reflect this?


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*




















​


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Well the output/runtime numbers don't look right.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Ok I WAS happy about this until I saw a picture of it in a guys hand for proportion... either he has an INSANELY small hand or that light is FAR to big lol


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

He's very likely _Chinese_. 

..just sayin'.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Surefire going with China? I'm stunned by this. I don't know what to think.... I'm a little dissappointed in Surefire for doing this. Why China? Why not South Korea or Taiwan? I have to think about this.... for a while.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

I know I want that green lanyard! Maybe somebody on here will sell me one of those!


----------



## ja10 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



ricehaterboi said:


> Ok I WAS happy about this until I saw a picture of it in a guys hand for proportion... either he has an INSANELY small hand or that light is FAR to big lol



It looks like SureFire is saving a few bucks by using a cheaper hand model. No offense to the owner of that hand, but ... wow ...


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Armed_Forces said:


> I'm very surprised by this!
> 
> ..and a little excited. :naughty:



Me too! 

The Titanium Gray model looks awesome!

Did you guys see it´s diameter ? It looks larger than the others AA lights.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Sgt. LED said:


> Well the output/runtime numbers don't look right.




Remember Sarge, this is in Chinglish!


----------



## edc3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



> ...a new concept of sex is a flash light.
> 
> ...faithful accessories



I think I'm getting a little turned on.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

We're one sick lot I tell ya!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Looks HUGE!!!

Also looks cheap IMO...:shakehead

More than likely,_ I'll have to get one to try out though._


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Yea they use beautiful women with nice hands to display the real Surefires and all along you though that 60% markup was for R&D... NOPE gotta pay them hand models


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

*OK you pukes! ..who's stepping up to the plate and ordering one???*




**running to get my wallet**


----------



## Moka (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Hmmm... May have to invest in one depending on the price...

No sign of Size15 yet? I'd really like to hear what he has to say about this :thumbsup:


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



KDOG3 said:


> Surefire going with China? I'm stunned by this. I don't know what to think.... I'm a little dissappointed in Surefire for doing this. Why China? Why not South Korea or Taiwan? I have to think about this.... for a while.




You and me both. I'm actually mildly frustrated by this. After this I poured through the 'where are SureFires made' thread and I'm none too pleased.


----------



## jchoo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Looks HUGE!!!
> 
> Also looks cheap IMO...:shakehead
> 
> More than likely,_ I'll have to get one to try out though._



Idunno... I'd venture a guess that the Rogue 1 is roughly the size of an L1, which I've always found to be the Goldilocks 1 cell light. Not too small, not too big - just right.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Haha I was hovering over the _buy it now_ until I saw it in that dudes hand... Seriously...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Armed_Forces said:


> *OK you pukes! ..who's stepping up to the plate and ordering one???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




I ALMOST bought one from eBay, but after looking at it for a while...I changed my mind.....maybe later AFTER I hear more about these lights and build quality.

Yeah, yeah, I know it's a Surefire, but is it?:thinking:
I guess I got spoiled by owning the "Higher Line" of Surefires


I think it bigger than the L1...by a decent amount


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

SureFire probably has the right idea here. Everybody and their brother is cranking out cheap lights from Chinese factories; might as well cash in on the action and provide a slightly better product, too.

But geez, like other posters have mentioned, is that friggin' logo on the head of the light big enough?? U-g-l-y. The slime green color is pretty neat, though. And the light itself kinda reminds me of the Gatlight.


----------



## Shawn L (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

I would wait till they are released here in the States, they may be cheaper. I like the Rouge1.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

We will just have a real perception about these lights when someone grab one for a review.

Sincerely, I don´t think Surefire´s mastermind engineer would start a "cheapo" parallel project for nothing. It would be waste of time and money!

If his hand is on this (and I think it is), we can expect something good.
Not as good as Surefire´s lights, but still good!

And cheaper... 



*Down with the preconception!!*


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Count me OUT! A Chinese made Surefire? That's like a Chinese made Cadillac. No thanks. I hope this doesn't mean they are going to start farming out production of the Surefire lights we have all come to know and love. YUCK!


----------



## Grog (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

This is not really a new idea. Spyderco did the same thing with their "Byrd" line. 





ricehaterboi said:


> Ok I WAS happy about this until I saw a picture of it in a guys hand for proportion... either he has an INSANELY small hand or that light is FAR to big lol






Armed_Forces said:


> He's very likely _Chinese_.
> 
> ..just sayin'.





Yeah, just what I was thinking.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

My question is are they still going to be designed by Surefire? Im not completly turned off by the 1 cell but like everybody has said the Icon icon is friggin huge! Maybe theyre trying to make a statement? Well I would never turn away an affordable line of Surefires. I doubt they would associate themselves with a company if they were going to produce $h!t (excuse my broken french)


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Mercaptan said:


> You and me both. I'm actually mildly frustrated by this. After this I poured through the 'where are SureFires made' thread and I'm none too pleased.




I find it mildly ironic that I posted the pics of Victoria Harbour in that thread.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



bigfoot said:


> ...But geez, like other posters have mentioned, is that friggin' logo on the head of the light big enough?? U-g-l-y...



Agreed.

The logo is HUGE!


----------



## edc3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

It will be interesting to see if they get these into some major retail stores here in the U.S. I'd like to see them on the shelf at Target, next to the Inovas and River Rocks. I think it would be a good move for Surefire to have their feet in the LEO / military market AND the mass market. Sounds pretty smart to me.


----------



## Shawn L (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



edc3 said:


> It will be interesting to see if they get these into some major retail stores here in the U.S. I'd like to see them on the shelf at Target, next to the Inovas and River Rocks. I think it would be a good move for Surefire to have their feet in the LEO / military market AND the mass market. Sounds pretty smart to me.



I think that's what they are going for with this line.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Sure looks like it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

I'm just upset that they went with China. Does anyone know what the catalog states about the whole Made in USA thing? I thought there was supposed to be something about that in there.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Big_Ed said:


> Count me OUT! A Chinese made Surefire? That's like a Chinese made Cadillac. No thanks. I hope this doesn't mean they are going to start farming out production of the Surefire lights we have all come to know and love. YUCK!



You didn't read that "Where are SureFire Lights/Components Manufactured?" thread did you? ..there seems to be some doubt about it already!!!

Do any of you know what "Swiss Made" on a watch means?
Google it if don't know for sure. :devil:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Big_Ed said:


> Count me OUT! A Chinese made Surefire? That's like a Chinese made Cadillac. No thanks. I hope this doesn't mean they are going to start farming out production of the Surefire lights we have all come to know and love. YUCK!



They better not. Grrrrrr.....c'mon Surefire, please tell us you'll keep making Surefires in the the good ol' USA....


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Armed_Forces said:


> You didn't read that "Where are SureFire Lights/Components Manufactured?" thread did you? ..there seems to be some doubt about it already!!!
> 
> Do any of you know what "Swiss Made" on a watch means?
> Google it if don't know for sure. :devil:


----------



## Shawn L (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



KDOG3 said:


> They better not. Grrrrrr.....c'mon Surefire, please tell us you'll keep making Surefires in the the good ol' USA....



To keep them cheap they probably had to do this. The brand is called Icon not Surefire.


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Armed_Forces said:


> You didn't read that "Where are SureFire Lights/Components Manufactured?" thread did you? ..there seems to be some doubt about it already!!!



I read it - my interpretation is that the bodies (machine work, anodizing) occur in the US while the electronics may or may not be of US origin. 

I will not buy a personal light fully outsourced. Just my take on it.


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Yeah, I read it. They come out of a US factory. Sure they have foreign parts in them, but one of these new lights is like a Chevy Aveo. Chevy fans know it's not *really* a Chevy. In my mind it's the same thing. I won't be buying any of these lights. We have in my opinion enough Chinese made products already.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



Mercaptan said:


> You and me both. I'm actually mildly frustrated by this. After this I poured through the 'where are SureFires made' thread and I'm none too pleased.


*+2*

Not a good move, SureFire...


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Mercaptan said:


> I read it - my interpretation is that the bodies (machine work, anodizing) occur in the US while the electronics may or may not be of US origin.
> 
> I will not buy a personal light fully outsourced. Just my take on it.




I think you're right, but Surefire leaving out that "huge spread" about the Made in USA angle of their company really seemed suspicious and hasn't help things one bit seeing this.


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Sounds great! Stupidly big logo but who cares. I am definitely going to have to get one...


----------



## ja10 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

The fact that SF is spinning off a new brand, logo, design, battery style, et al, is probably a strong indication that the real SureFire brand will remain unchanged, and uninfluenced by Icon.

I'm not going to jump down their throats because they want to play with a new brand. If I don't like what they do with Icon, I won't buy.


----------



## Shawn L (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



ja10 said:


> The fact that SF is spinning off a new brand, logo, design, battery style, et al, is probably a strong indication that the real SureFire brand will remain unchanged, and uninfluenced by Icon.
> 
> I'm not going to jump down their throats because they want to play with a new brand. If I don't like what they do with Icon, I won't buy.



+100000


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

I know it's hard for a pro-USA, die hard Surefire supporter to accept, but look at the costs of their lights. They basically cater to the high end of the market. Since they've got that market cornered a company as big as Surefire has to think about growth and responsibility to their shareholders. It only makes perfect sense for them to expand their product line to compete with the "lesser" makes. Think globally people, it's a big friggin' planet!


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Err... how about no? They look like toys and probably wont be able to hold up against Fenix for the price/performance ratio.
Btw how come that surefirekorea site is selling Wolf Eyes stuff as well?


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

I've been reading... and the review of it is pretty funny... clearly something has been lost in the transition.


> It's backed by a unique look like the photo on the outside of the log, but a large body tongjjahyeongyi like spider legs like home, and three dogs will be created.


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Armed_Forces said:


> I know it's hard for a pro-USA, die hard Surefire supporter to accept, but look at the costs of their lights. They basically cater to the high end of the market. Since they've got that market cornered a company as big as Surefire has to think about growth and responsibility to their shareholders. It only makes perfect sense for them to expand their product line to compete with the "lesser" makes. Think globally people, it's a big friggin' planet!



I prefer to support American workers in American factories, whenever I can. I know it's not *always* possible. Every American who works in a factory should be hoping their fellow Americans have this attitude. And maybe not so many of our manufacturing jobs would be outsourced if more Americans bought more American made products. If more people would do that I believe our country would be more self sufficient and better off. It's just a slightly wider version of the idea of "shop locally". You know, support your neighbors.

In any case, I have stated my opinion, and I'm not going to argue about it. I'll buy what I want to buy, and you buy what you want to buy.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



ricehaterboi said:


> Ok I WAS happy about this until I saw a picture of it in a guys hand for proportion... either he has an INSANELY small hand or that light is FAR to big lol



Had a quick look at my old Fenix L2D and measured its length....146mm and the widest part is 21.5mm.......looks like the Icon 2 must be quite a large light in comparison. Even the price looks fair bit bigger than the Fenix......only time will tell if this will catch on.


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Surefire doesn't have shareholders. They are privately owned.

As for the ICON... where's my pocket clip?

Otherwise these seem pretty sweet and if eBay prices reflect MSRP, they are right in line with Fenix and offer Surefire's unique take. The Rogue 1 and Rogue 2 seem pretty thick, like the 6P. I would say the R1 and R2 are like the 6P and 9P of the ICON lineup, which means I'll get really excited when the ICON brand finds its own A2 and E2L.

It is pretty clear to me that Surefire did not jump into this lightly. They could have just taken an L2T and tweaked it and plenty of people would have jumped on board. Instead they chose to take the high road and design some pretty sweet stuff. They went back to their roots and saw that the 6P was a great size for comfortable usage but also noted that it was heavier and unnecessarily strong for most consumer usage, so they drilled out most of the excess metal while retaining the better size. Surefire could have also used a removable tailcap but instead decided to do it the McGizmo way, making the switch and whole body a single piece which lowers manufacturing costs and makes a flashlight one more step in the foolproof direction. 

I don't like the goofy HUGE Icon (haha, get it) they use for their branding, and their website looks pretty cheesy right now. (The awful website makes me think it's a Surefire spinoff, with its own team...) But I'm sure as time carries on we will see great things out of ICON. Something to keep an eye on for certain.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Pass.

I'll stick to domestic made light as long as they are available.

If International people want to buy it great, but I like to keep my money here.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*


_


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



270winchester said:


> Pass.
> 
> I'll stick to domestic made light as long as they are available.
> 
> If International people want to buy it great, but I like to keep my money here.



+1


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



270winchester said:


> Pass.
> 
> I'll stick to domestic made light as long as they are available.
> 
> If International people want to buy it great, but I like to keep my money here.



So are you saying you wouldn't by the Surefire brand lights supposedly made in California if they say were to import some of the LED light emitters used in their awesome illumination tools?

(Not trying to start a war here, just asking a simple question)


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Bruce B said:


> So are you saying you wouldn't by the Surefire brand lights supposedly made in California if they say were to import some of the LED light emitters used in their awesome illumination tools?
> 
> (Not trying to start a war here, just asking a simple question)



right, not trying to start a war.

Nice attempt at trolling, I'm not biting.

I hope your job gets outsourced soon.:wave:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



270winchester said:


> right, not trying to start a war.
> 
> Nice attempt at trolling, I'm not biting.
> 
> I hope your job gets outsourced soon.:wave:


 
First off, 

I don't troll after all I started this thread... 

and it was just a simple question... 

and I work private security, I doubt I'm going anywhere anytime soon...


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Bruce B said:


> So are you saying you wouldn't by the Surefire brand lights supposedly made in California if they say were to import some of the LED light emitters used in their awesome illumination tools?
> 
> (Not trying to start a war here, just asking a simple question)



It's a given that some components (Seoul LEDs) can not be made in the US. However, if the rest of the light - manufacturing, assembly - is US based, they SureFire is doing a much better job about paying domestic workers than any foreign corporation.

It's simple: I attempt to keep as much of my money spent on corporations that are American (or primarily American!) based.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Bruce B said:


> First off,
> 
> I don't troll after all I started this thread...
> 
> ...



I'm sure some guest work visas can get us some hard working individuals from all over the world. Welcome to a global economy!!!


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Bruce B said:


> So are you saying you wouldn't by the Surefire brand lights supposedly made in California if they say were to import some of the LED light emitters used in their awesome illumination tools?
> 
> (Not trying to start a war here, just asking a simple question)



Well, mostly made in USA is better than not at all.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Mercaptan said:


> It's a given that some components (Seoul LEDs) can not be made in the US. However, if the rest of the light - manufacturing, assembly - is US based, they SureFire is doing a much better job about paying domestic workers than any foreign corporation.
> 
> It's simple: I attempt to keep as much of my money spent on corporations that are American (or primarily American!) based.



I know that the LED assemblies are made over seas, and yes I will still continue to buy Surefire being as the major componets of their lights are made in the U.S.A.

Anyways back to the original post, as we seem to be digressing from the OT here.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Big_Ed said:


> Well, mostly made in USA is better than not at all.



yep.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Getting back to the light..................
Hey any clue what the emitter is?


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*

Look really fat for a AA light, also what's with the machined fins on the side, looks really easy to crush or bend.



Armed_Forces said:


> He's very likely _Chinese_.
> 
> ..just sayin'.





Armed_Forces said:


> Remember Sarge, this is in Chinglish!



They are all from a Korean website posted by Korean users in case you haven't noticed.

And KDOG3 we get it, you don't like China, you can just stop reading this thread you know?


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Sgt. LED said:


> Getting back to the light..................
> Hey any clue what the emitter is?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Thank you!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

This sounds interesting... A Surefire-designed light that doesn't use CR123As?(Quite strange,but I like it...)

Any links where you could pre-order one?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

The reflector looks nice, I wonder if the beam is all flood, all throw, or a combination of both...


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Geez guys, click on the links and look at all the pics! All your questions are answered there.

http://72.14.205.102/translate_c?hl...hs=cY6&usg=ALkJrhhOw9VdHsxDg3xTpGT8kkxrvWhFqg

http://72.14.205.102/translate_c?hl...hs=cY6&usg=ALkJrhiGQWXo-ebU2AUyVrqHOdXZeqdaxg


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Big_Ed said:


> I prefer to support American workers in American factories, whenever I can. I know it's not *always* possible. Every American who works in a factory should be hoping their fellow Americans have this attitude. And maybe not so many of our manufacturing jobs would be outsourced if more Americans bought more American made products. If more people would do that I believe our country would be more self sufficient and better off. It's just a slightly wider version of the idea of "shop locally". You know, support your neighbors.
> 
> In any case, I have stated my opinion, and I'm not going to argue about it. I'll buy what I want to buy, and you buy what you want to buy.



Ed, I think you've got me all wrong. 
I buy USA whenever I can and I've dedicated a huge part of my lifetime to serving this country. This topic hits very close to home because a big part of my livelihood is tied to manufacturing and what I think is being left out of the equation is how badly our manufacturing base has already been eroded. I'm not sure it will _ever_ be able to recover because it didn't happen overnight. Getting things made in the USA is getting more difficult everyday because of the competition everywhere. To put things straight to the topic of flashlights, Henry could have easily outsourced the manufacture of his Clicky and brought a superior product to market at a lower price. The only thing I'm unsure about is what kind of volume he produces because doing small runs of products is still probably a wash, but as soon as you get up into MOQs things get cheap fast. I realized this right away when I saw the quality control problems being posted. People think only junk is made in China but you're sorely mistaken if you think that. I was impressed when I got my Nitecore, and for the record that was my first Chinese light (that I know of!) They can cater to the most exotic materials and make them to whatever specification you require. Getting quality machine work done in this country is outrageous by comparison. You have to pay for our high standard of living and all the bloody taxes(!) for everything you produce and sell. Skilled trade is also getting very hard to find and that just compounds the problem. I think having a USA made Clicky is awesome but only time will tell how viable products like that will remain. I would love to be wrong about all this.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Well poop you're right! This makes perfect sense and answered all my questions:
"[FONT=돋움]Conversely, if you do not compact, mobile on Tuesday, can not save him, even if the benefits can be obtained to identify and manipulate the castle.[/FONT] 
[FONT=돋움]So if anyone fell slightly mobile castle can easily find and manipulate it and it Up, and the right to deliberately raised the size of the log is ergonomic design."[/FONT]

INDEED 
I can follow insanity castle walls with the log of creating 3 legged dogs with sex approach to the ergonomic spider grounding of the flashlight for 3 hours of 50 lumens breathing Icon fire to the masses of omelet kings ransom of warranty for your eldest child inside the castle of spider legs home like the ground.




jzmtl said:


> Geez guys, click on the links and look at all the pics! All your questions are answered there.
> 
> http://72.14.205.102/translate_c?hl...hs=cY6&usg=ALkJrhhOw9VdHsxDg3xTpGT8kkxrvWhFqg
> 
> http://72.14.205.102/translate_c?hl...hs=cY6&usg=ALkJrhiGQWXo-ebU2AUyVrqHOdXZeqdaxg


----------



## roadie (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

bump ....


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Armed_Forces said:


> Ed, I think you've got me all wrong.
> I buy USA whenever I can and I've dedicated a huge part of my lifetime to serving this country. This topic hits very close to home because a big part of my livelihood is tied to manufacturing and what I think is being left out of the equation is how badly our manufacturing base has already been eroded. I'm not sure it will _ever_ be able to recover because it didn't happen overnight. Getting things made in the USA is getting more difficult everyday because of the competition everywhere. To put things straight to the topic of flashlights, Henry could have easily outsourced the manufacture of his Clicky and brought a superior product to market at a lower price. The only thing I'm unsure about is what kind of volume he produces because doing small runs of products is still probably a wash, but as soon as you get up into MOQs things get cheap fast. I realized this right away when I saw the quality control problems being posted. People think only junk is made in China but you're sorely mistaken if you think that. I was impressed when I got my Nitecore, and for the record that was my first Chinese light (that I know of!) They can cater to the most exotic materials and make them to whatever specification you require. Getting quality machine work done in this country is outrageous by comparison. You have to pay for our high standard of living and all the bloody taxes(!) for everything you produce and sell. Skilled trade is also getting very hard to find and that just compounds the problem. I think having a USA made Clicky is awesome but only time will tell how viable products like that will remain. I would love to be wrong about all this.



Armed Forces, first off, thanks for your service to our country. It's just that so many Americans buy foreign made products and then wonder why all the jobs here are drying up. I am doing every thing I can to help prevent jobs from being outsourced to other countries by BUYING AMERICAN MADE!!! I vote with my dollars. I am willing to sacrifice more of my money to help ensure another American made product is sold. When I buy something, I try to not only think of myself, as in how much will this item cost me? but I also think how much will this product cost our country? For every foreign made product bought, that's usually one less American product bought. The more dollars I keep here in the good old USA, the more money Americans get to keep. It's a slippery slope.If Americans bought more American products, maybe American companies wouldn't need to outsource as much. I just simply don't see how our country gets stronger or recovers by sending more money overseas. We end up with a flashlight, and they end up with our money. I'm no economic expert, though, I'll admit.

Again thank you for serving our country. It's sacrifices like the ones you make that make our freedom of choice possible. I encourage everyone to exercise those freedoms. I just find it sad that more people don't display their patriotism by not only waving flags, but by supporting their fellow workers as much as our troops. I have faith in American workers and craftsmanship, and will demonstrate it by buying US made goods.

Yeah, it's a touchy subject with me. OK, rant over.


----------



## MSI (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

I think it was essential for SureFire to do this to get a larger part of the consumer market. There are couple of reasons for this:
- They can not make AA powered lights under the SureFire brandname.
- The lights need to be competitive in price. But if they sold them as SureFires, then that would reduce the perceived value on the rest of their lineup.
- Be able to outsource production to keep costs down and be competitive.
- Reduce support costs by only having a 1 year warranty on these. The CS will probably be less on these. I doubt you will get your light replaced because you didn't like the tint.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



carrot said:


> Surefire doesn't have shareholders. They are privately owned.
> 
> As for the ICON... where's my pocket clip?
> ...<snip>




Thanks Carrot, I didn't know that. :thumbsup:


No clipy, no dealy, so I guess I'm done. 
That was fun though. .. very odd, hmm..."flashaholic" is really starting to sink in.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

I've been asleep, and this news finally hits CPF. It's been online for ages guys - you've been asleep!

Anyway - the new brand - ICON - is designed and created by PK, not by SureFire.

SureFire = USA
ICON = PK 

Two separate entities with two distinct missions.

I'd say its "Rogue Flashlights by ICON" rather than 'ICON Flashlights by SureFire'

But now at last the news has finally reached CPF of ICON and the Rogues.
Some people have been calling for me to post and if you want my opinion, I urge you to wait for there to be a US-dealer before jumping to too many conclusions.

Another point we may want to consider:

SureFire = tactical and outdoor market
ICON = consumer market

We Flashaholics are our own special niche and neither brand is aim at us, although we may find our paths cross here and there with each brand from time to time.

Al


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> ... I'd say its "Rogue Flashlights by ICON"
> Al



Title changed... Thanks Al!


----------



## adnj (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder if the Rogue 1 will take a 14500 cell.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Sgt. LED said:


> Well poop you're right! This makes perfect sense and answered all my questions:
> "[FONT=돋움]Conversely, if you do not compact, mobile on Tuesday, can not save him, even if the benefits can be obtained to identify and manipulate the castle.[/FONT]
> [FONT=돋움]So if anyone fell slightly mobile castle can easily find and manipulate it and it Up, and the right to deliberately raised the size of the log is ergonomic design."[/FONT]
> 
> ...


Is this information up to date? If so then all my questions are covered as well!


----------



## supes (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Al, 

You put my soul at ease now over this restless night. Thanks for the clear explanation. 

Here's to more unique PK designs!


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Well its about time Al(!) and he blames _us_ for sleeping. 
I guess I'll say this in closing.

I think as red blooded patriotic Americans we all want to buy USA products, that's a given, the problem in a nutshell is what choices do we have at this point in time. Sure you can choose to only buy products like Surefire but many cannot afford them. This is the problem with everything we buy. Consumers only have so much to spend and that dictates their choices. As soon as there is a vacuum in the market, demand will fill it and there starts the "problem". Just look at how many flashlights we have to choose between! Every size, shape, color and cost. A company has to constantly struggle to remain competitive within their niche because the second they start slipping with what they bring to market the competition is already one step closer to catching them and gaining market share. It is simply survival of the fittest in a free market economy and if your competition finds a way to lower their cost of manufacture by 50% you better do the same if you want to stay in business. Thus the exodus of jobs i.e. manufacturing overseas. What is happening in the United States is a shift from a manufacturing basis to one of services. The thing that scares me is with the horrible decline of our public education system the future seems a little bleak for even that.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

adnj said:


> I wonder if the Rogue 1 will take a 14500 cell.


I don't know. I'm sure that CPF will have a great time experimenting with powering the Rogues with various different battery chemistries.
I like the idea of using LiAA's myself but then I've never really been a rechargeable-battery guy have I?


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> ...Anyway - the new brand - ICON - is designed and created by PK, not by SureFire.
> 
> SureFire = USA
> ICON = PK


 
PK ?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 20, 2009)

I think these are very pretty lights, particularly the long lanyard flange on either side. It does add to the width though, but I'm sure I could live with that. It would also lend itself to a pretty super paracord wrap option, for grip and finish.

However is it just me or does 50 lumens seem quite low for an AA light on high nowadays? Especially with various manufacturers offering 130 or 180 lumens for the same AA cell ( I.E. Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, Olight, etc.). And when you have a light that is that big compared to other lights in its class, I would think you would expect more output. Even if it were for a shorter time

Maybe this is an example of reality advertising as opposed to wishes and over-exaggeration. Or even maybe they opted for a long running medium and low two-stage instead of a high and low.

And I actually like the look of the green lanyard supplied.

Can't wait for the reviews to come in, who will get one first?



Be lucky...


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Sharpy_swe said:


> PK ?


Paul Kim
He's held various positions at SureFire over the last decade or so including heading up new product development, and working his way to being promoted to VP of Engineering a few years ago, and now has a new challenge and adventure creating the ICON brand and is busy designing exciting new products.


----------



## Search (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> I've been asleep, and this news finally hits CPF. It's been online for ages guys - you've been asleep!
> 
> Anyway - the new brand - ICON - is designed and created by PK, not by SureFire.
> 
> ...



You beat me here.

It was amusing reading this thread.

The first few posts were "Why does SureFire have another companies lights on it's page?"

Then towards the end it was "Surefire has been compromised."

You guys imaginations run on overdrive lol


----------



## Search (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

On a total side note that everyone should remember for reference purposes.

*That side had some nice beam shots.

Xenon Lights

LED Low Mode

LED High Mode
*


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> Paul Kim
> He's held various positions at SureFire over the last decade or so including heading up new product development, and working his way to being promoted to VP of Engineering a few years ago, and now has a new challenge and adventure creating the ICON brand and is busy designing exciting new products.


 
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> Paul Kim
> He's held various positions at SureFire over the last decade or so including heading up new product development, and working his way to being promoted to VP of Engineering a few years ago, and now has a new challenge and adventure creating the ICON brand and is busy designing exciting new products.



I guess two little questions and I would understand the situation... does Paul Kim still work for SureFire and is this a SureFire funded operation or privately financed by PK?


----------



## MSI (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

_delted_


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Mercaptan said:


> I guess two little questions and I would understand the situation... does Paul Kim still work for SureFire and is this a SureFire funded operation or privately financed by PK?


Yes, PK is a VP at SureFire.
ICON is a new venture for SureFire.


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> Yes, PK is a VP at SureFire.
> ICON is a new venture for SureFire.



Gotcha, thanks for the answers.

Definitely interesting news, to say the least.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

I broke down and ordered one. 2-cell version.

They look interesting enough and PK is behind them. 

I hope they are KISS, which makes them the perfect gift for non-flashaholics.

bernie


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

*Post removed per request by moderator....


----------



## DM51 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

KDOG3, I don't think there is any intention of trying to silence you, but we do not need the political content of that post in this thread, or indeed on this forum. Comment of that type belongs in the Underground. Please edit your post to remove it.


----------



## brucec (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Kiessling said:


> I broke down and ordered one. 2-cell version.
> 
> They look interesting enough and PK is behind them.
> 
> ...



Wait, I think I missed something! Where is the link to order these??? I was thinking my life was in need of some spider leg sex approach, but if they end up sending me a flashlight instead, I guess I won't be THAT disappointed (unlike the spiders)...


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 20, 2009)

*Kiessling thanks for biting the bullet! Im sure we are all looking forward to your review now just to wait for snail mail 
*


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



brucec said:


> Wait, I think I missed something! Where is the link to order these??? I was thinking my life was in need of some spider leg sex approach, but if they end up sending me a flashlight instead, I guess I won't be THAT disappointed (unlike the spiders)...



Saw some on Ebay


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Yes, ebay. I'll post when I get it ... in a month or so :green:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

These will be on the shelves of Walmart or Target in 6-8 months. :shrug:


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> These will be on the shelves of Walmart or Target in 6-8 months. :shrug:


I sure hope so. It would be nice to be able to recommend an off-the-shelf light that is affordable to everyone.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> These will be on the shelves of Walmart or Target in 6-8 months. :shrug:


It would be great to see these on the shelves of our 'popular' supermarkets and other big-name stores so we Europeans can recommend them to our friends too!


----------



## dilbert (Jan 20, 2009)

So.... when should I expext to see them at my local Tesco?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 20, 2009)

Size15's said:


> It would be great to see these on the shelves of our 'popular' supermarkets and other big-name stores so we Europeans can recommend them to our friends too!


I doubt very much you will see them in supermarkets here in the UK,the price alone will make people


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I doubt very much you will see them in supermarkets here in the UK,the price alone will make people


I dunno - the Tesco extra near me has all kinds of stuff I never expect a supermarket to have. Only the other day they had fresh fruit.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 20, 2009)

At $70 or $80 I doubt these will appear on Target or Walmart shelves. The price is too high for the average consumer. Check and you'll see the highest priced lights at these stores are available online only. I think Lowe's has a better chance of stocking them in the store, as they do with the G2L and 6PL.

I'd be interested to see if the threads match existing SureFire heads/bodies, and if the output is regulated. I know even if the bodies could host existing SF heads, there would be the issue of voltage...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 20, 2009)

@size15's Fresh fruit you're kidding right? :laughing:

It would be cool if they did sell lights like this,as my store is only 2mins away 

But best of all you could try it out and if not entirely happy just take it back,they have a no quibble "satisfaction" guarantee.


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know where anyone's gotten $70 and $80 from. I see $59 and $69 shipped on eBay from HK. To me this seems reasonable and we may even see lower prices yet once these hit full production.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 20, 2009)

I was referring to retail brick and mortar stores. eBay price is always less than a store retailer. With eBay you're getting the product right from, or close to, the source. No middleman expenses like warehousing, stocking, store delivery, etc. Plus no tax.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2009)

Those lights are different from the usual better 2xAA lights we have here. They are bigger. They have a bigger head and reflector, too. They have a very special body. They should be KISS, or at least I hope so.

This is a new approach, and I am looking forward evaluating them. 

And yes, $69 shipped to my door for the 2-cell version. A normal price for that class of light IMHO. 

bernie


----------



## 65535 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm with carrot on that, I'm thinking about buying one dissecting it then rebuilding it and sending it out as a pass around then possibly raffle it off for CPF or something.
Will be contacting the serving lady soon.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 20, 2009)

carrot said:


> I don't know where anyone's gotten $70 and $80 from.


I think it came from post 19 where $93.00 was mentioned.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow I just noticed the indentations actually go all the way through the side...no wonder it looks so big-it is!


----------



## BriHall (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder what the overall warranty will be?

Bri


----------



## dilbert (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.myiconlight.com/warranty.html


"Warranty
*You buy the batteries, we'll take care of the rest. 
ICON warrants this flashlight will be free of defects for one year.* 

This product is warranted to be free of defects in material and workmanship
for 1-year from the purchase of the product. This warranty excludes normal
wear and tear and damage due to alteration, misuse, battery leakage or
lack of maintenance. Batteries are excluded from this warranty. At our
option, defective product will be repaired, replaced or substituted with a
product of equal value. "


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 20, 2009)

BriHall said:


> I wonder what the overall warranty will be?
> 
> Bri


1 year warranty,

[edited]I see dilbert beat me to it


----------



## copperfox (Jan 20, 2009)

How does Icon know when the warranty period has expired? Does warranty service depend on the buyer sending in a registration card when he or she first purchases the flashlight?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2009)

I think only an owner can answer that and so far there are no owners here. Any that have admitted to it anyway!

I still want the green lanyard!


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 20, 2009)

adnj said:


> I wonder if the Rogue 1 will take a 14500 cell.





Mercaptan said:


> does Paul Kim still work for SureFire and is this a SureFire funded operation or privately financed by PK?





BriHall said:


> I wonder what the overall warranty will be?



Tsk tsk...haven't you learned by now guys? 

The answers you all are looking for will be in the next edition of the catalog. It may or may not be filled with prototypes that may or may not be for sale this year. You may or may not find out where they are 100% produced - this depends on whether the editors of the catalog decide to make certain articles find the cutting room floor in time to meet certain production dates. 

But...

Icon is now accepting pre-orders.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 20, 2009)

Two flashlights does not a catalog make! A double-sided flyer perhaps... :nana:


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 20, 2009)

PK (and Icon) will have to deal with A LOT of preconception. That´s sad...

Anyway, these new lights looks sweet! 
I really liked the titanium gray model. The finish looks excellent!

Best wishes to Paul Kim in this new project!

I´m anxiously waiting for some reviews from fellow CPFers...


----------



## ugrey (Jan 20, 2009)

Everybody has an opinion, so do I. The logo on the head looks terrible, it makes the light look cheap. The body diameter seems way too big with the ribs or whatever they are called. Better, brighter, SMALLER? Minus those two things, I would love to buy one. It would last me the rest of my life and would be a great beater/general use light that I could feed cheap AAs. For now, I am very happy with my Fenix lights.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 20, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Two flashlights does not a catalog make! A double-sided flyer perhaps... :nana:



Touché


----------



## gsegelk (Jan 20, 2009)

Man this thread is getting some serious attention!! I like the look of these (especially the gray 1xAA) but I definitely agree with some of the previous posters about the logo on the head...it looks horrible! To tell you the truth, at first glance I thought the logo was actually a 2nd LED to double as a headlamp (ala the Zebralights)...I really need to get my eyes examined 

I'll probably wind up getting one and buying an aftermarket option for the head...'icon-to-c' adapters anyone?!?


----------



## Centropolis (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



ja10 said:


> The fact that SF is spinning off a new brand, logo, design, battery style, et al, is probably a strong indication that the real SureFire brand will remain unchanged, and uninfluenced by Icon.
> 
> I'm not going to jump down their throats because they want to play with a new brand. If I don't like what they do with Icon, I won't buy.



Actually, I think of this the opposite. They are setting up a plant in China now to help the workers there to get more experienced and acquire the expertise in making flashlights. And once they think the plant in China has enough experience, they'll start slowing making Surefires over there instead.


----------



## gsegelk (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Centropolis said:


> Actually, I think of this the opposite. They are setting up a plant in China now to help the workers there to get more experienced and acquire the expertise in making flashlights. And once they think the plant in China has enough experience, they'll start slowing making Surefires over there instead.



Agreed. Even if it's not the primary driving factor behind this new brand, I'm sure they WILL consider the option down the road. Will the level of experience and expertise in the new factory be up to the SF standards? Probably. Is it in their best interest given the 'made in USA' push? who knows, although there are definitely strong opinions here...


----------



## carrot (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

All those worried about Surefire moving production to China...

Consider that Surefire has a government contract. Government contractors supply USA made goods to our military, not imported.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Centropolis said:


> Actually, I think of this the opposite. They are setting up a plant in China now to help the workers there to get more experienced and acquire the expertise in making flashlights. And once they think the plant in China has enough experience, they'll start slowing making Surefires over there instead.



Perhaps they will keep what they need in the US for the contract work and move the rest to China as mentioned.....there is nothing sacred in "made at home" anymore. Just a side note; from my own experience, Chinese made Spyderco's (Byrd) are actually better made than the US made models.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



cernobila said:


> Chinese made Spyderco's (Byrd) are actually better made than the US made models.


 
:sick2: What? I can't believe that.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Sgt. LED said:


> :sick2: What? I can't believe that.



Well, I bought two Spyderco Yojimbo's, one black and one blue. Where should I start......there is no consistency in the two, locks are of different thickness and lock in different spots.....the blades differ in length by 1/8"....one has a straight edge the other slightly curved.....there is a slight fault in one of the handle scales.....the pocket clip on one is in the middle of the handle and the other is to one side.....

Now, I also have two Byrd Hawksbill folders and these are like twins.....exactly the same in all respects.....fit and finish is near perfect.....no other comments here.

Don't get me wrong, I love all of my Spyderco folders but the idea of "made at home" (for westerners) no longer is an advantage or a guarantee of the best quality.....sad but true.


----------



## carrot (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*

Sorry, I have to tell you that your experience does not match mine and is probably a fluke. I have or have had about a dozen Golden-made (USA) Spydercos, probably a dozen more Seki-City (Japan) Spydercos, and a handful of Byrds (China) as well as a Tenacious (also China). F&F on the Chinese ones are GOOD but nowhere near the polish of the Japanese Spydercos. Golden is good but sometimes they let slide things that you would never see on a Japanese Spydie, like slight cosmetic marks from grinding shapes into G10 slabs. Also please keep in mind that Spyderco is constantly refining their models so if your two Yojimbos have different birthdates (check the box) it would explain some of the differences.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think that the fact it is made in china it has to be cheap. It doesn't depend of the manufacturing country, it depends of the manufacture process. American products are normally better because they follow a series of rules and quality checks, but if chinese manufacturers follow the same process, they can make nice quality products as well.

Back to the flashlight, until now all we have is picture and specifications. We dont have any beamshots or tuntime tests (as far as I know) so throwing in almost $100 for a 2AA light is somewhat risky, imo... As for the 1AA version I believe there are way better options.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



carrot said:


> Sorry, I have to tell you that your experience does not match mine and is probably a fluke. I have or have had about a dozen Golden-made (USA) Spydercos, probably a dozen more Seki-City (Japan) Spydercos, and a handful of Byrds (China) as well as a Tenacious (also China). F&F on the Chinese ones are GOOD but nowhere near the polish of the Japanese Spydercos. Golden is good but sometimes they let slide things that you would never see on a Japanese Spydie, like slight cosmetic marks from grinding shapes into G10 slabs. Also please keep in mind that Spyderco is constantly refining their models so if your two Yojimbos have different birthdates (check the box) it would explain some of the differences.



Points taken on board.....but on one Yojimbo, blade is straight (the edge grind) and the other is clearly not straight making the lenght 1/8" shorter, clearly nothing to do with refining, just poor QC.......but enough of this and back to the ICON.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

Anybody who is thinking that this is but the first step in moving SureFire production to China really doesn't know or understand SureFire at all.
I say it is precisely because ICON is a venture into international manufacturing that SureFire will be able to continue manufacturing as they are; as they have done so they can continue to do what they need to do - design and manufacturer the world's finest illumination tools for American forces.
Buy American is vital to achieving this goal.

ICON is separate from this. ICON is ICON.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 21, 2009)

I find a some of the comments here interesting food for thought. /shrug

Anyway I like the body design, and the yellow/greenish color. Hopefully the lumens are accurate (true tested OTF); I agree that the runtimes seem a bit off.
The thing I don't get is why the output is so poor. With that body design there should be more than enough surface area and thermal mass to drive the LEDs harder. Maybe if the body ends up being really nice I'll get a new driver put in. There's tough competition from Eagletac for a simple 2-mode AA lights.
But first I want to see some beamshots of the beam profile and see if the regulation is decent. Thanks to those who decide to jump in first to test the waters.


----------



## carrot (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



cernobila said:


> Points taken on board.....but on one Yojimbo, blade is straight (the edge grind) and the other is clearly not straight making the lenght 1/8" shorter, clearly nothing to do with refining, just poor QC.......but enough of this and back to the ICON.


Out of my dozens of Spydercos, each is perfect or very close. Sorry, but yours is one that slipped through the cracks.


----------



## Centropolis (Jan 21, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Anybody who is thinking that this is but the first step in moving SureFire production to China really doesn't know or understand SureFire at all.
> I say it is precisely because ICON is a venture into international manufacturing that SureFire will be able to continue manufacturing as they are; as they have done so they can continue to do what they need to do - design and manufacturer the world's finest illumination tools for American forces.
> Buy American is vital to achieving this goal.
> 
> ICON is separate from this. ICON is ICON.


 
No, I am not sure if I can fully understand any company that well to know what they future plans are.....with the world nowadays with manufacturing especially.

I am not for Chinese-made Surefires. I am just stating what other companies I know of have done to their production. I didn't think Arcteryx jackets would be made in China after doing so well making them in British Columbia.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 21, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> ... Hopefully the lumens are accurate (true tested OTF)...



That´s my hope too.

I really liked Rogue 1 (1xAA) in Titanium gray color.

*Alistair*... did you see some of them in your own hands ?
What do you feel / think ? I mean... your impressions ?

(I´m just curious about it... I mean no offense, or bother you...)


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems like a good product,

I especially like the extra thickness,makes it better to hold than those regular AA lights.

And if PK is behind it i have no problem forking over the dough for them.

Ordered 2pcs yesterday.
Icon Rogue 1 Lime Green
Icon Rogue 1 Grey


Will share my impression when i get them.



Benny


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 21, 2009)

The green is a neat color. Where did you order it from?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ebay 


Lots of nice brands on this store.



Benny


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> *Alistair*... did you see some of them in your own hands ?
> What do you feel / think ? I mean... your impressions ?
> 
> (I´m just curious about it... I mean no offense, or bother you...)


I won't take offence by your misspelling of my name (it's Al_a_stair, the Scottish spelling rather than the weaker English form) 

Al


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Scottish friend who spells it Alasdhair. :devil:

But to be fair the spelling of this fine name is a bit of a minefield, just check out wikipedia on it. Far too many for inclusion here.

Back on topic, I must say if it's OK for PK then it's OK by me. 


I'm off to scour Ebay for a greenie one eh? Eh?





Be lucky...


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I have a Scottish friend who spells it Alasdhair. :devil:
> But to be fair the spelling of this fine name is a bit of a minefield, just check out wikipedia on it. Far too many for inclusion here.


Yes there are a variety of variations. Of course my spelling is the right one. Not that I'm at all biased.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 21, 2009)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Ebay
> 
> 
> Lots of nice brands on this store.
> ...


 

Nice find! Hope their lights are 100% geniune. Rogue2 Tk11 R2 on the way


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Nice find! Hope their lights are 100% geniune. Rogue2 Tk11 R2 on the way




Me too...

Any thoughts about the ones sold at ebay S15?


Benny


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Me too...
> Any thoughts about the ones sold at ebay S15?
> Benny


I'd be a bit puzzled if the seller actually had them...
I'm generally wary of eBay. Something doesn't seem quite right; I think it's the photos or lack of actual product photos taken by the seller.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know one thing,

And that is that factories over there tend to be corrupt and sell to just about anybody.Not just to the owner of the product.

But i hope this is not the case here and that these are genuine lights.


I feel a bit stupid now.


I guess time will tell.:candle:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 21, 2009)

We'll find out soon. I got a shipping notice.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you order from the same seller?


I have not gotten a shipping notice yet.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, from the same, hkequipment. I was quicker than you I guess. :nana:


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> We'll find out soon. I got a shipping notice.


I hope you get what you think you paid for.
If so I believe you'll be the first person in Europe (perhaps even "the west") who can show off their ICON Rogue(s) to CPF.


----------



## BBnet3000 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire (?) Icon Flashlight*



KDOG3 said:


> Surefire going with China? I'm stunned by this. I don't know what to think.... I'm a little dissappointed in Surefire for doing this. Why China? Why not South Korea or Taiwan? I have to think about this.... for a while.


uh oh, not those (capitalist) communists!

i am somewhat interested in this though, since i really prefer flashlights that take common batteries that i can buy as NIMH rechargeables. surefire is an extremely popular brand but ive stayed away from them due to the fact that i dont want to use CR123s

that being said, i dont really like the look of these lights very much


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 21, 2009)

And if not I'll the the one who gets the most laughter 
Either way, I'll post whatever I'll get in the mail, if anything at all.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



cernobila said:


> Perhaps they will keep what they need in the US for the contract work and move the rest to China as mentioned.....there is nothing sacred in "made at home" anymore. Just a side note; from my own experience, Chinese made Spyderco's (Byrd) are actually better made than the US made models.





> Chinese made Spyderco's (Byrd) are actually better made than the US made models.



That's utter bullcrap.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

Please take your Spyderco discussion elsewhere.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 21, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Please take your Spyderco discussion elsewhere.


Ok, sorry for the off-topic... Back to* ICON*!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jan 21, 2009)

Not even... much much sooner in all the major big box stores



Sgt. LED said:


> These will be on the shelves of Walmart or Target in 6-8 months. :shrug:


----------



## carrot (Jan 21, 2009)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Not even... much much sooner in all the major big box stores


Thanks a lot, I am now drooling in anticipation.


----------



## ja10 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Not even... much much sooner in all the major big box stores



Out of curiosity, how do you know this? I hope you're right!


----------



## 65535 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I guess I'm the first US member to get one, look for a possible pass-around in the future for the US etc. etc. 

Went for the grey, hopefully it's legit I have good luck with international shipping so I will expect it within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh well, my impatience and greed has got the better of me. One Green 1AA ICON on it's way to London UK - despatch notice from HK this morning. I have bought stuff from them before. They have always been very reliable in the past, lots of torches I have recieved from them.

Greenie on its way!!!!!!


...ahem....


I think tonight I'll brush _all_ of my teeth...(Woody Allen)

Kiessling - which will get his first??


By the way, I hope your Euro bought this torch cheaper than my British Pound did!!! 







Be lucky....


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 22, 2009)

Well ... my Euro bought it at $69,99 or so 

And of course you'll get yours first since mine will be stuck in customs :green:


----------



## 276 (Jan 22, 2009)

How long does customs take.. months??


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually, my pound buys less of everything this week!

Great time to buy stuff from the UK everybody!

I wonder if anybody will bring out a recession proof flashlight?

UK customs have (thus far) seemed fairly uninterested in my flashlights from overseas, so I imagine they don't hold them for too long. Of course, I have never bought one this green and shiny before, or with as big a flange!





Be lucky...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 23, 2009)

The 1 AA looks like a good light to give a kid. As long as they're old enough to not just shine it in their eyes or chew on it! 

Who wants to mod the first one? :laughing: A Q3 5A and some tritium maybe? Hey! I know, a Ti clone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65535 (Jan 23, 2009)

If I don't like it the way it is, you can bet I'm gonna mod that sucker. MC-E or P7 with a flupic and some type of burst say 700 lumens from 1 AA for burst mode.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 23, 2009)

I just found them on Brightguy, available for $37.99 after Feb. 1st. At that price I might have to try one out and see what they're like. I'm curious and I like the green color but we'll have to see.


----------



## edc3 (Jan 23, 2009)

At that price I think I'm in for a gray one. There's more info about the UI on Brightguy:

*Switching of Icon Rogue 1 LED Flashlight:*

Constant-on high-output beam - fully depress the tailcap pushbutton switch until it clicks on.
Constant-on low-output beam - first click the tailcap pushbutton switch to constant-on
high-output - or momentary on high-output. From this position, click the Rogue 1 off and back on again
within two seconds.
Momentary-on high-output beam - partially depress the tailcap pushbutton switch.
Momentary-on low-output beam - first partially depress the tailcap switch for momentary-on
high-output beam. From this position, release the pushbutton switch, returning the Rogue 1
to the off position, and then partially depress the switch again within two seconds.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 23, 2009)

$37.99? :huh: oo:

And the early adopters pay the price again ... 

I guess customs addsd one or two weeks to the shipping time in Germany. It is not that they'd hold it for inspection ... they want money :green:

bernie


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn...i could have gotten 3 for the price i payed for my 2 Icon Rogue 1`s.

Caught in Customs?


That bites..
I always have the dealers price my packages below the Normal 
Like $15 or $25...
Afterall no flashlights costs more than that unless theire made of gold right .
Works every time and makes the package less prone to theft.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry to hurt everyone's feelings. It just caught my eye as I browsing Brightguy's site and I had seen what Bernie has payed for it, so I was suprised by the difference. Whoop, lol.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Icon Flashlight by Surefire*



Size15's said:


> Yes, PK is a VP at SureFire.
> ICON is a new venture for SureFire.



I think that this is a smart move from PK. He has been to many shot shows and the parties that have all the flashlight freaks.  All I can say is that he is a shrewd businessman and sees a niche that can be filled with this new line, that and the fact that he created it is enough to make it sell well.

It would be like, if Picasso made a flashlight!


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe I missed it. Is this using a Cree LED?


----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea, they look like Crees.


----------



## DHart (Jan 23, 2009)

It makes perfectly good (i.e. SMART-) business sense for Surefire to begin tapping into the market that is gobbling up a gazillion Chinese-made (some excellent quality!) flashlights. Keep the Surefire thing going as strongly as possible and add brands and models to compete in other market segments. In time, Surefire's revenues from such products may quickly far outpace revenues from Surefire-brand products. Then Surefire will reap the benefits of numerous markets.

Many of us here on this forum who own Surefires ALSO buy Chinese-made flashlights and love them. 

Some of the finest high tech products in the world marketplace today are manufactured in China.... you may well be surprised by the brand names... Apple and NAD, just to name two high-end, innovative, quality product lines.


----------



## 276 (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish they had the other version on brightguy as well!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure they'll carry the 2-cell version, also.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think for the price of .39USD I will get one as well,I reckon they look pretty well made,although I would have liked some beads on those rails as a kinda stress reliever or mini abacus would be cool :devil:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 24, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I would have liked some beads on those rails :devil:


 

*Thats what she said!!!*

DAMN that works for EVERYTHING!!!
Had to...:nana:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 24, 2009)

Great, now you in the US can get them without International shipping Charges! Cool.

I actually think that if I had bought it from Brightguy to ship over here in the UK, I may have had to pay _more for it than from HKequipment. The customs here seem to scrutinize stuff from the US more than Hong Kong. Strange but true, in my experience. But hey, still looks like a good quality greenie light for my money.


Be lucky....


BTW - Titan, how would you thread those beads onto the flanges?

ABTW - Would the beads come in green too??_


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> BTW - Titan, how would you thread those beads onto the flanges?
> 
> ABTW - Would the beads come in green too??


LOL this is the last time I quote my dear wife in public :mecry: Anyway she tells me some kind of split bead may work,but she would like them in pink


----------



## Raven (Jan 24, 2009)

Too little, too late. SF should have offered a A or AA light years ago. Instead, they left a huge opening that Fenix exploited. Now SF has a major competitor, who's beating them on both performance and price point, all because they were too stubborn to produce a flashlight for the civilian market. Now they have no choice but to outsource if they want to keep up, and it's still not going to be enough. The whole thing is just so pathetic and so avoidable. If SF had released a AA or AAA light six or seven years ago, I honestly don't think Fenix could have become the Godzilla that it is. Instead, it won't surprise me to see SF eventually have to outsource their entire lineup. The worst part is that you can search the CPF archives and read my warnings about this years ago. If it was that obvious to some of us, why didn't SF also see the writing on the wall? What a joke. Another American company the victim of their own shortsightedness.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven said:


> Too little, too late. SF should have offered a A or AA light years ago. Instead, they left a huge opening that Fenix exploited. Now SF has a major competitor, who's beating them on both performance and price point, all because they were too stubborn to produce a flashlight for the civilian market. Now they have no choice but to outsource if they want to keep up, and it's still not going to be enough. The whole thing is just so pathetic and so avoidable. If SF had released a AA or AAA light six or seven years ago, I honestly don't think Fenix could have become the Godzilla that it is. Instead, it won't surprise me to see SF eventually have to outsource their entire lineup. The worst part is that you can search the CPF archives and read my warnings about this years ago. If it was that obvious to some of us, why didn't SF also see the writing on the wall? What a joke. Another American company the victim of their own shortsightedness.


The ICON Rogues are not being aimed at the same audience that Fenix are. ICONs are for mass-market consumers through, hopefully, extensive mainstream retail chains.
If you see Fenix as a a major competitor to SureFire then you don't seem to understand SureFire at all. It appears that _for you_ Fenix is a major competitor to SureFire but then your very being here as a Flashaholic reinforces that you, like pretty much all of us, are not the market SureFire, or ICON for that matter is aiming at.

Al


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 24, 2009)

Size 15 - Yeah, I don't see the ICONs as military lights. Much too green and shiny. Long live SF's Olive drab HA3 and rough knurling. Their lights look like grenades more than _objects d'art._ 

I'm sure us flashaholics and the World in general is bug enough for both types of light. 

That should have said big.


After all, which is better Beef or Fish - discuss.


I'm off for my therapy now,

Be lucky....


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 24, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> ... SF's Olive drab HA3...



Uh oh, you've done it now 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 24, 2009)

I just picked up a green one cell Icon Rogue 1 this afternoon at Supremeco in Hong Kong (http://supremeco.com.hk/catalog/index.php). I hadn't seen this CPF thread but knew the light was something new when I saw Paul Kim's name on the store display. Supremeco also has some very interesting PK pictures and a collection of signature PK lights and prototypes, well worth a pilgrimage to the showroom if you're in town.

The light has a large body diameter to match the head rather than the AA battery tube. The body is machined out with three slots to give thin rails along the tube that can be used to attach the lanyard. The rails do bend, they might not bend back if you squeeze them too much. I suppose they increase the surface area of the body for cooling as well.

The packaging has the Mt. Baldy Circle address in Fountain Valley, CA. (same as Surefire) but has the Icon brand at the top. Kinda like Apple, there is a 'Designed by Icon in California' line on the cardboard insert. The blister package on my light looked like it was ready for U.S. and international marketing and had the usual CE, FCC and other logos displayed.

The light does feel large for a 1 AA unit and the beam is pure Surefire without the usual Cree dark circle from what I can see. The reflector has an orange peel texture, the tint on mine wins the lottery as far as I'm concerned. The hotspot is tighter than my Fenix's and the spill is more uniform. 50 lumens seems reasonable compared to a couple of lights I have with me. The Cree emitter seems to have the silver rather than gold base just like my Nitecore Extreme Infinity. Gotta love the keylime green anodizing and lanyard, not sure I'd use this color for a duty light though.

The pushbutton switch feels good, hope it lasts, this tends to be the achilles heel of my Fenix and Nitecore lights.

The price was HK$380, about US$49. Supremeco seemed to have black, titanium and green lights in both single and double AA models, check out the online catalog.

I might go back tomorrow and snag a two cell model...

Uh, just realized, they are closed for Chinese New Year tomorrow, I'll wait on the two cell version until it is available in the U.S.


----------



## RyanA (Jan 24, 2009)

$49 US seems pretty reasonable to me. I guess we'll see what the price is when these lights reach the US. I think they'll do well though. A nice simple interface, reasonable output, and a good expectation of quality. Although that's one thing that's a bit of a conundrum. The distancing from Surefire. The fact that the Icon lights have been headed up by PK sells it for me. But I don't know if many average consumers are aware of his super photon powers. But it is still reassuring to know that there is the surefire quality implied. No TIR optic though... what gives.:sigh: 

I'm kidding. I get it. TIR might not be good for a mass market approach.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 24, 2009)

I ordered single cell model from BrightGuy. Almost $46.00 with shipping. I think they offer discount for CPF, but I forgot what code was, and did not take time to research. Will be available after Feb 1, and they won't charge my card till it ships.

Bill


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 24, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Uh oh, you've done it now
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest




Sorry what I meant to say was Mil-A-8625 Type III Class 2 military specification finish that SureFire uses. 

Bit of a tip of the slongue! My bad.



Be lucky...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 24, 2009)

I also wondered about those thin rails being a weak point, not that it would affect performance. As far a marketability goes, I'm afraid $30-$40 would deter most of the great unlit, even with a Surefire pedigree.

Geoff


----------



## ja10 (Jan 24, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I just picked up a green one cell Icon Rogue 1 this afternoon at Supremeco in Hong Kong (http://supremeco.com.hk/catalog/index.php). I hadn't seen this CPF thread but knew the light was something new when I saw Paul Kim's name on the store display. Supremeco also has some very interesting PK pictures and a collection of signature PK lights and prototypes, well worth a pilgrimage to the showroom if you're in town.
> 
> The light has a large body diameter to match the head rather than the AA battery tube. The body is machined out with three slots to give thin rails along the tube that can be used to attach the lanyard. The rails do bend, they might not bend back if you squeeze them too much. I suppose they increase the surface area of the body for cooling as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review! Any chance for some pictures?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm thinking some para cord or something in those rails could add strength to them and give a nice grip.


----------



## DHart (Jan 24, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> *Thats what she said!!!*
> 
> DAMN that works for EVERYTHING!!!
> Had to...:nana:



Good one DaFAB!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 24, 2009)

> Thanks for the review! Any chance for some pictures?


 
I don't have a good camera with me here on the road, I do wish I had taken some shots with my point and shoot in the Supremeco showroom if they would allow it. The Surefires they had were perhaps 30 percent more than U.S. list price.

My light looks like the one in this link posted earlier on the thread by jchoo:

http://www.knifegallery.co.kr/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=066001000004

The green color is just a little lighter and more subtle than it appears in the linked photos.

The low mode has visible PWM strobing, perhaps a couple of hundred hertz, but definitely noticable when you move an object rapidly through the beam. The high beam seems to be continuous.

I'm off to Singapore tonight, will see who sells Surefires and check on the Icons. Everything may well be closed for New Year's.

The product packaging on the Icon light does indicate to me that it will be hanging on the rack in Wal-Mart and Lowe's soon. If it really hits the mass market, I would think the price will be under $30 before long.


----------



## thesurefire (Jan 24, 2009)

I played with one of these at a flashlight store in Hong Kong. The asking price was about 50 dollars. It was too big, ugly, and didnt feel surefire quality. Unless the product improves or drastically drops in price i dont think these will be very successful. at a 50 dollar price point they need to compete with fenix, and be a clear victor over the 20 dollar magLED. Given the choice between the fenix l2t and one of these, id take the fenix.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 24, 2009)

Heatsinking good, bad, or ugly?

Are they difficult to take apart for modding?


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 24, 2009)

I think most of you watch Formula 1, I am sure. It is well known that designers of F1 cars do work on road cars design as well. Same here. PK does design the Surefire lights and it looks like he also designed the ICON. I like the new ground up design. Even if the design is good the light is only as good as the quality of the materials used. I am wondering who the manufacturer is ? I think that PK is pure genius and the SF design by him are excellent. I hope this will be the case with ICON.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 26, 2009)

> Heatsinking good, bad, or ugly?
> 
> Are they difficult to take apart for modding?


 
Looking in the head, the pill doesn't seem to be potted, there is a threaded retaining washer that should easily come out with the right size pin wrench. You can see this washer on one of the Knife Gallery pictures on the link posted earlier. A similar threaded washer secures the switch assembly inside the body. I can't tell much about the heatsinking in the head but the head does seem to mate thermally with the body and those cutouts should help add surface area as previously mentioned.

Some more observations:

The head has very fine circumferential ribbing on the outside. There is coarser ribbing on some but not all parts of the body, the rest of the body has the same microfine ribbing as the head.

With the thin rails and pronounced slots, it looks like you could peel a carrot with this light. Fortunately, the sharp edges are beveled somewhat.

Without the lanyard, the light will easily roll off a table and drop test itself onto the floor. There are grooves around the head and body that could possibly host a snap on clip.

The 'tailcap lockout' is actually done with the head since there is no tailcap. An eighth of a turn locks the light out, there are no 'witness marks' like on the Surefires. The tail button is large and easy to click so the lockout is a good idea for travel and storage.

The blister pack has a 'try me' arrow to get you to push the button to see the beam, definitely a mass market packaging technique I would think.

If this funky new light took 123's, had the PK logo and was a Surefire, it would sell for several hundred dollars based on past experience, e.g. the Surefire Porcupines.

Oh well, everything is indeed closed for New Year's here in Singapore, don't know if the Icon lights have made it to Lion City yet or not.


----------



## rotorthrust (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, the ICON lights have reached Singapore. Saw it at Sheares Technologies, lots of stock for both the single and double cells model. 3 colours each model. But they are closed till 2 Feb 09, for Chinese New Year holiday.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 26, 2009)

> Yes, the ICON lights have reached Singapore. Saw it at Sheares Technologies, lots of stock for both the single and double cells model. 3 colours each model. But they are closed till 2 Feb 09, for Chinese New Year holiday.


 
Thanks for the update, I'll be long gone by then but will have to check out Sheares next time I'm in that part of town for some Indian food! Looks like it is near Sim Lim Square.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2009)

Not really sure I see what market PK is going for here.

Creating a new brand that's cheaper than your premium line, but seems to be lacking in the specs department vs competition is, on the surface, odd.

A couple of possibilities: 

Perhaps the ICON is optimized to run on alkalines, hence the 50 lumens?

Perhaps the ICON is designed to appeal to trendy non-flashaholics who wouldn't be attracted to the typical black military-esque look, but want a better light...? (but this is why Mag made pretty colors)

Not really seeing either of these as accurate, just meandering about, looking for a market segment here... I'm looking forward to being enlightened, so to speak. PK, where are you?

:shrug:


----------



## dilbert (Jan 26, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The blister pack has a 'try me' arrow to get you to push the button to see the beam, definitely a mass market packaging technique I would think.


 
I like the "pick your tint" packaging. Nice.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes the ICON Rogues are intended to be powered by AA Alks that they are supplied with.

Yes I believe they are intended for a non-flashaholics, and those who do not have a specific (read: Tactical, WeaponLight, 'niche' task-specific etc) need for an illumination tool.

Al


----------



## carrot (Jan 26, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> With the thin rails and pronounced slots, it looks like *you could peel a carrot with this light.*


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 26, 2009)

dilbert said:


> I like the "pick your tint" packaging. Nice.


Me too,I should warn the assistant though we maybe here for sometime


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it "Surefire lumens" (underrated lumens) ?


----------



## drifthat (Jan 26, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Not really sure I see what market PK is going for here.
> 
> Creating a new brand that's cheaper than your premium line, but seems to be lacking in the specs department vs competition is, on the surface, odd.
> 
> ...


It's rumored that SF doesn't hire any marketing consultants. So...:shrug:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 26, 2009)

Like I posted earlier, I pre-ordered one (Rogue 1) and am sort of looking forward to it. If it makes 30 lumens on high I would be pleased. Looking at the beamshots from link in first post, it doesn't look too bad and has a wide even beam. If it does make 50 lumens I would be impressed. I will be comparing it to my other LED lights using bounce with lightmeter. Personally I won't bad rap this light till I have it in hand and have done some basic testing and find reasons for concern.

Bill


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought the Rogue 1 has 50 lumens on high mode... 

Anyway, if this "50 lumens" is those underrated Surefire lumens, I´ll surely get one Rogue 1 for me too!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 27, 2009)

With the whole body being wide like that, I wonder if they could've fit a C cell instead of an AA. Then a 2C version would be sweet.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 27, 2009)

The body may be larger than you'd expect for a AA light, but it's not that big. It has rails that have airspace under them, should be good size/weight ratio.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 27, 2009)

No kitchen should be without one of these.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 27, 2009)

65535 said:


> The body may be larger than you'd expect for a AA light, but it's not that big. It has rails that have airspace under them, should be good size/weight ratio.



I like this one better.


----------



## DHart (Jan 27, 2009)

KROMATICS said:


> I like this one better.



WOW... I didn't know Surefire made a 2*AA light... yes, I like that one better too!


----------



## KROMATICS (Jan 27, 2009)

DHart said:


> WOW... I didn't know Surefire made a 2*AA light... yes, I like that one better too!



I doubt we will ever see it. I think it was scrapped in favor of using the Icon brand for AA lights.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 27, 2009)

KROMATICS said:


> I doubt we will ever see it. I think it was scrapped in favor of using the Icon brand for AA lights.


 
Oh man, too bad. That would have been great.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 27, 2009)

KROMATICS said:


> I like this one better.


It's an old proto-type. One of two I've seen as there was an even older version.
No production plan.

Al


----------



## rtt (Jan 27, 2009)

KROMATICS said:


> I like this one better.


 
That is one good looking light. The proportions in my eyes are just right! Wish SF would re-consider making that light available.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 27, 2009)

rtt said:


> That is one good looking light. The proportions in my eyes are just right! Wish SF would re-consider making that light available.


Interesting that we can have such polarised aesthetic opinions. I think it's a horrible, dreadfully proportioned flashlight - the body is too long and thin!


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 27, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Interesting that we can have such polarised aesthetic opinions. I think it's a horrible, dreadfully proportioned flashlight - the body is too long and thin!



*+1 * :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 27, 2009)

While it would be very cool to have an AA Surefire, I'm quite happy using CR123s and RCR123s in my Surefires.

I'll have to think about the Icon lights. I'm sure they are of excellent quality...with PK involved, it's a given.


----------



## rtt (Jan 28, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Interesting that we can have such polarised aesthetic opinions. I think it's a horrible, dreadfully proportioned flashlight - the body is too long and thin!


 
LOL...beauty is in the eyes of the beholder:naughty:. I probably am the only person that likes the way the L2 looks! The L2 was and still is the best front or back pocket carry light for me. The extra length just seems to keep the light from shifting in the pocket. The prototype SF aa looks like it would be even better because of the thinner body and the same length as the L2.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 28, 2009)

The L2 is different from that 2AA proto-type body. I'm fine with the L2's looks.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 28, 2009)

KROMATICS said:


> I like this one better.



I personally like the looks of this light as well - way better than some lime green monstrosity.

Anyway, did anybody notice the link at the top right hand of the page that KROMATICS linked to??

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 28, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Interesting that we can have such polarised aesthetic opinions. I think it's a horrible, dreadfully proportioned flashlight - the body is too long and thin!


I'm with you on that one. That and I am just personally more fond of the 123 based lights (please don't start the debate here, I'm merely stating my opinion).

Anyone have a retailer who is dealing these in the US yet? What about actual contact info for the company? I get the feeling that Surefire isn't really ready to acknowledge them if I wrote them directly.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 28, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Anyone have a retailer who is dealing these in the US yet?


BrightGuy 



AardvarkSagus said:


> What about actual contact info for the company?


Perhaps you can give SureFire a call and ask them?


----------



## MattK (Jan 28, 2009)

BatteryJunction.com will also have them as soon as they ship.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2009)

Good news Matt! :wave:


----------



## MattK (Jan 28, 2009)

No export.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 28, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I just picked up a green one cell Icon Rogue 1 this afternoon at Supremeco in Hong Kong
> .
> .
> 
> ...



If it bends _that _easily its a no-go for me. But I think I will wait for further impressions.

On paper I do not see anything appealing about this light that I can't get from a Nitecore, Fenix, Olight or DIY-moding another host all together. Granted its only $40, but still If the body tube is really _that _fragile, I'd rather invest a little more and get a well made product.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 28, 2009)

MattK said:


> No export.





Curses...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 28, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Curses...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 


Doesn't mean one can't be shipped to you from anyother member..:naughty:


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 28, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Doesn't mean one can't be shipped to you from anyother member..:naughty:



That would be very kind of that member 

I think I agree with Size15s about that prototype AA SureFire... 'orrid :green:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Jan 28, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> If it bends _that _easily its a no-go for me. But I think I will wait for further impressions.


I reckon that if you try to deform the so-called "open architecture" styling it will deform. But if you don't deliberately try to deform it I don't think it's an issue.



kramer5150 said:


> On paper I do not see anything appealing about this light that I can't get from a Nitecore, Fenix, Olight or DIY-moding another host all together. Granted its only $40, but still If the body tube is really _that _fragile, I'd rather invest a little more and get a well made product.


CPF members have access to a wide variety of flashlights and some of them may well be more in tune with the pulse of CPF and that's great.
For flashlight designers aiming at other markets than CPF I think we can try not to project our wants and desires onto those products and gain a better appreciation of them as a result.


----------



## erlon (Jan 28, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Curses...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



http://www.brightguy.com/manufacturer/icon.php


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 28, 2009)

I took the Rogue 1 out for a stroll in the woods here in Japan last night. The beam is great for walking, low is plenty of light in the dark, it's easy to quickly click up to high for visibility when a car is passing on an unlit road. The levels are pretty well chosen, of course 50 lumens is too dim for some tactical uses, and 3 lumens might be bright for those stealth spec ops situations. Still, for a light with a simple user interface the settings are fine with me. I like Henry's lights and have several variants but I couldn't hand one to my wife and expect her to know how to use it. I could hand her the Icon and she would peel a potato.

The large size of the Rouge 1 makes it too bulky for EDC for me. However, it does feel good in the hand in actual use. The large pushbutton is easy to operate single handed while wearing heavy gloves. The ribbing gives a nice tactile sensation but is probably too fine to help much with the grip. I find myself running my thumbnail over the body to get that nostalgic vinyl record sound.

As far as the lime green color, it kinda grows on you (in fact, it's already gruesome ). If I get the two cell version I'll probably go for the titanium color.

My earlier comment about deforming the rails is still untested, I'm going to let someone else see if they bend back.

I can't fault the fit and finish of the light, the beam is much better than some of my Surefires (e.g. my early U2 with the horrible doughnut and a coke bottle green L1). I've got some other Cree's with me for comparison, a Nitecore Extreme Infinity, a Nitecore D10 and a Fenix LD01. They all have the dark ring around the hotspot, the ring is all but invisible on the Icon. The Rogue 1 on high looks approximately the same brightness as the LD01 on it's highest setting but the Rogue has a much tighter hotspot as you would expect with the larger reflector. The other two lights are noticeably brighter. I carry the Nitecore Extreme but it looks like a polar view of Saturn when you shine it on a wall.

I've got a SF Kroma Mil-Spec at home which is advertised to be about 60 lumens, I'll see how it compares to the Rogue 1.

Just felt an earthquake here near Tokyo but unfortunately it's daylight and the power stayed on...


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2009)

MattK said:


> No export.


 
OH MAN!!

DAMN!!

I can´t believe it! I know this is not your choice, Matt.

I guess this is another factory policy. That´s ******* ridiculous... A lot of guys here already bought from someone in HK, why can´t I buy from my trustable american dealer ??

Extremely frustrating...


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 28, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> If it bends _that _easily its a no-go for me. But I think I will wait for further impressions.


 
Will it bend out if you attached a handstrap in a rail and pulled from it?






Like this setup.

Edit: By the way wasn't the Rogue 2 $100? Brightguy is selling it for $48.. I may be getting mine now =)


----------



## Size15's (Jan 28, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> OH MAN!!
> 
> DAMN!!
> 
> ...


Perhaps this is to encourage local dealers and retailers in a wide variety of international markets?


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Perhaps this is to encourage local dealers and retailers in a wide variety of international markets?



I already told you that there is *NO* local dealers in my country, or in the countries around my country.

The nearest one is in the United States!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 28, 2009)

INteresting, you can make it overseas but can't sell it there? 

WTF!?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 28, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> I already told you that there is *NO* local dealers in my country, or in the countries around my country.
> 
> The nearest one is in the United States!!!


I am confident that ICON is being targeted at a far broader more mainstream market than SureFire and as such there is far greater potential for a wider range of dealers and retailers in parts of the world that have little demand for SureFires.
The next question would be "So when?" to which I suggest that if one can not wait then alternative arrangements would appear to be necessary to ensure more prompt instant gratification is satisfied!

Al


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2009)

Size15's said:


> I am confident that ICON is being targeted at a far broader more mainstream market than SureFire and as such there is far greater potential for a wider range of dealers and retailers in parts of the world that have little demand for SureFires...



I hope you´re right...

Anyway, I will come back to tell you if you were right or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 28, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I could hand her the Icon and she would peel a potato.



Love it. 

This could be a major selling point.

Geoff


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2009)

*Vox Clamatis in Deserto*... do you think it puts more than 50 lumens ? I mean... Does it has those underrated lumens ?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are my first impressions:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2810035#post2810035

bernie


EDIT: pic


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know of any Canadian retailers that will carry the ICON lights?

I'm not ordering from eBay and can't order from the US e-shops.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 29, 2009)

> *Vox Clamatis in Deserto*... do you think it puts more than 50 lumens ? I mean... Does it has those underrated lumens ?


 
Well, it's probably not overrated, I just have a few other lights and no equipment with me to judge the output. I wonder why only alkalines are specified, Surefire is famous for not supporting rechargeables in their 123 lights. Of course, they do sell CR-123 batteries.

Check out Bernie's terrific review on the link posted above. He tried the wife test with great success. His observations are similar to mine in other areas from what I read.

I do like the light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 30, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just felt an earthquake here near Tokyo but unfortunately it's daylight and the power stayed on...


That's sick, but spoken like a true flashaholic!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 30, 2009)

> That's sick, but spoken like a true flashaholic!


 
Well, I'm in Alyeska myself for a day, I guess I've now got one of the first Icons to land on U.S. soil. I can hear the snowplows grinding in the predawn darkness.

Here's the quake I felt the other day in Japan:

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2009cjca.php

Now, if I can just get back down to the lower 48 before that volcano blows!

And, if not, I've got my trusty green Icon to guide me.


----------



## Flic (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Anyone know of any Canadian retailers that will carry the ICON lights?
> 
> I'm not ordering from eBay and can't order from the US e-shops.



PM incoming.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 30, 2009)

Just noticed that the Icon looks like an EYE-con.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 30, 2009)

greenlight said:


> Just noticed that the Icon looks like an EYE-con.


Interesting...


----------



## ttate90303 (Jan 30, 2009)

May have to get a few of these for the wife & daughter. Was considering G2L's but this may be more in line for them due to ease of use - and if lost, not to big a bank breaker.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 31, 2009)

> I've got a SF Kroma Mil-Spec at home which is advertised to be about 60 lumens, I'll see how it compares to the Rogue 1.


 
Checked the Kroma vs. the Rouge 1 last night. The Kroma appears noticeably brighter. I've got laser power test equipment but don't have anything that will measure an LED light.

The Icon looks slightly greenish compared to the Kroma but the tint isn't apparent unless you compare them side by side. Of course, for what the Mil-Spec Kroma costs it should have a pretty good tint. Still, three hours on one AA with the Icon is a lot better than one hour on two CR123's with the Kroma, an indication that the technology has improved (and that the Kroma was designed by a government committee).

I'm home, the power was off with the ice storm, but again, sadly it was back on by the time I arrived.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 31, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ...Still, three hours on one AA with the Icon is a lot better than one hour on two CR123's with the Kroma, an indication that the technology has improved (and that the Kroma was designed by a government committee).


I would prefer to compare output/runtime charts rather than numbers.
That said, with SureFire updating a variety of models I suspect that the Kroma series may be on their list too.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 31, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Anyone know of any Canadian retailers that will carry the ICON lights?


I was talking to someone I know that works the flashlight & knife counter at one of the local Surefire dealers here. 
He hasn't even heard of these lights yet. 

He said if they do get them, they probably wouldn't show up in their catalog until their mid-year update.


----------



## MattK (Feb 1, 2009)

I doubt they'll ever show up in the SF catalog.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm guessing he is referring to the retail company's catalog and not a Surefire catalog. IIRC Surefire releases 1 set of 2 catalogs per year in the early first quarter.


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah, the surefire trademark... 3 hours on high and 70 hours on low for 1AA cell. Yeah, if you count a dim glow as light. And that massive Icon logo slapped on the bezel? Good lord, whoever came up with that idea should have the same logo tatooed on their head :thumbsdow

Lights look chunky but for large-handed folks (  ) they'll probably be easier to handle than skinny, slippery things most Chinese manufactuers make. I understand the need to be different but the rails look a bit silly IMO... thin enough to break, let alone bend. Price seems decent enough, however ($38/48) assuming they actually perform. Now we just need reviews


----------



## 65535 (Feb 2, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221213

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221213


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 2, 2009)

I don´t like the huge logo either...

Maybe there´s a way to remove it from the bezel...


----------



## Toaster (Feb 2, 2009)

The lights look nice for the price. But I sure wish Icon had gone with a nitrolon body versus the hollowed out rails approach to achieving a comfortable form factor without weighing a ton. Guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope something like that comes down the pipeline.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> I don´t like the huge logo either...
> 
> Maybe there´s a way to remove it from the bezel...


I think it is just a badge glued in,but if you remove it it will leave a round indent.


----------



## dilbert (Feb 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I think it is just a badge glued in,but if you remove it it will leave a round indent.


 
Photos of the Icon Rogue 1 with the iconic logo removed: 
(you can probably do it with less damage though)
http://72.14.205.102/translate_c?hl...hs=cY6&usg=ALkJrhiGQWXo-ebU2AUyVrqHOdXZeqdaxg


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the green models, in particular, are clearly aimed at the military/law enforcement/tactical market 







ICON WeaponLights, anyone?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2009)

dilbert said:


> Photos of the Icon Rogue 1 with the iconic logo removed:
> (you can probably do it with less damage though)


Yes that was a bit extreme 

but it opens up the option of sticking your own touch in there a coin or glow powder mixed with epoxy resin :twothumbs


----------



## dilbert (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll probably get one of these in ICON green (for the high-visibilty factor) to replace my Garrity 9-LED on my desk at work (which replaced my corroded company issued Ray-O-Vac IN2-MS). 

I just can't decide between 1AA or 2AA. :thinking:

I hope these are on store shelves soon... I really need to see them in person.


----------



## CharlieHo (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't dare read the whole thread... I was still unsure of whether or not SF was claiming the Icon line....

I just got off the phone w/ SF concerning setting my company up as a distributor.. the gentleman I spoke with mentioned the Icon line and seemed to have no reservations implying that it was indeed a SF backed line...


He also mentioned something about a new and improved L1 coming soon :naughty:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieHo said:


> I didn't dare read the whole thread... I was still unsure of whether or not SF was claiming the Icon line....
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ SF concerning setting my company up as a distributor.. the gentleman I spoke with mentioned the Icon line and seemed to have no reservations implying that it was indeed a SF backed line...
> 
> ...


Both of these things were not disputed as far as I was aware. But I guess that's what comes from not reading CPF :nana:


----------



## dano (Feb 2, 2009)

I ran the risk with Ebay, and my pee-green Rogue One arrived...

Quick good/bad:

*GOOD*
--AA's are available everywhere, so powering it shouldn't be an issue.
--Machining is well done, no sharp edges.
--Nice clickie action.
--Unique green ano'd color (personal preference, I suppose).
--Beam pattern is artifact free and Cree Ring free.

*BAD*
--Raised switch rubber cover is too tall.
--Light is big in comparison to other AA powered lights.
--Two stage mode troublesome when intermittent light is needed; I don't want to get a low mode immediately after using hi mode.
--Threads were dry; enough to squeek when I took the battery out.
--Warranty support unknown (currently).
--Limited availability (currently).
--Body design may be too radical.

Overall, I like the larger size (anyone willing to mod it to get two CR2's into the Rogue 1?). The body is still a bit odd, and I'm not too sure how practical it is, as debris will get stuck in the ribs, they are deformable under moderate hand pressure, and the edges could be considered sharp to some, even though they're beveled nicely.

Output, I'd guesstimate is correct as advertised. I didn't have any difference in perceivable output between Alkalines, NimH and Lithium AA's. I won't try a 14500, as I don't know if the light could take the increased voltage.

For the price point, I think it's a good light.

-dan


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 2, 2009)

Funny... seeing review images of the thing it reminded me of something... I racked my brain and then realized it resembles some sort of phaser in Sci-Fi movies, espcially with the fins and intergalactic logo on the bezel


----------



## Size15's (Feb 2, 2009)

dano said:


> *BAD*
> --Raised switch rubber cover is too tall.


One of it's most welcome features for me.



> --Two stage mode troublesome when intermittent light is needed; I don't want to get a low mode immediately after using hi mode.


I agree - I have SureFires such as the L1 for this. I don't think I'm ever going to be comfortable with clickie UI's



> --Body design may be too radical.


Perhaps we're showing our age - PK's styling is too hip for us?




> Output, I'd guesstimate is correct as advertised. I didn't have any difference in perceivable output between Alkalines, NimH and Lithium AA's. I won't try a 14500, as I don't know if the light could take the increased voltage.


LiAA's make a difference without a doubt!
Both the Rogue 1AA and 2AA can handle LiIon AA's although rechargeables aren't my scene.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 2, 2009)

Size15's said:


> ...Both the Rogue 1AA and 2AA can handle LiIon AA's although rechargeables aren't my scene.



Are you sure, Alistair ?

Can I use a rechargeable NiMH AA in my Icon Rogue 1 with no problem ??


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 2, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Are you sure, Alistair ?
> 
> Can I use a rechargeable NiMH AA in my Icon Rogue 1 with no problem ??



If Al has no problems with primary Lithium AA's then it would work with NiMh's.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (Feb 2, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Are you sure, Alistair ?
> 
> Can I use a rechargeable NiMH AA in my Icon Rogue 1 with no problem ??


Yep - if you can buy rechargeable AA batteries where the ICON lights are intended to be sold then you can use 'em.

Some of the more exotic AA-sized LiIon batteries CPF members seem to find will push the Rogue 2AA hard for a short while but that's part of the excitement right?

Al*a*stair


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, sorry, Al*a*stair... :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers!
:wave:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 3, 2009)

pipspeak said:


> Funny... seeing review images of the thing it reminded me of something... I racked my brain and then realized it resembles some sort of phaser in Sci-Fi movies, espcially with the fins and intergalactic logo on the bezel




It reminds me of Michael York's gun in the 1976 film 'Logan's Run' Only his is matt black and has four flanges not three.

Oh, and also no evil eye logo.

Be lucky...


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 3, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Cheers!
> :wave:



:thumbsup:


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 3, 2009)

I just picked up one of each out of curiosity! Thanks MattK.

MSax


----------



## MattK (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Black Rose (Feb 3, 2009)

MattK said:


> I doubt they'll ever show up in the SF catalog.


Not the SF catalog, the retail chain's catalog.

They put out their own 350+ page catalog several times a year.


----------



## Glow Bug (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the brand ICON. In my opinion ICON is the identity of it's creator... Paul Kim. . He has designed and overseen the production of tools that have saved many American lives. I for one will be buying his new creations.:twothumbs


----------



## 276 (Feb 5, 2009)

I want one, but just don't feel like spending 47.99 cause then i will buy something else around that then i will be up to 100 again.


----------



## PCC (Feb 6, 2009)

I tried to update this thread with information from MyIconLight.com but only found four web pages: the cover page, warranty page, Rogue 1, and Rogue 2 information pages. On none of the pages is there contact information for Icon Light. No email, no address, no phone number. Their warranty page states that they warrant their product but does not tell you how to file a claim. Without any contact information I can only assume that you need to return the light to the retailer that you bought it from. I wonder how you would deal with a problem with this light if you bought it from a popular online auction site?

Does anyone have any contact information for them?


----------



## rotncore (Feb 7, 2009)

My take: I hope this unseats MagLite as the king of the mass market. Just like Mag, once I was exposed to better lights from SF I won't go back, and the Nitecore D10 has the Icon 1 beat for me as a single AA light. I'll read the threads, but this isn't marketed to me as a flashaholic, and I'm fine with that. It hopefully will increase the quality of light that Joe Sixpack uses, so they won't be inclined to borrow mine :nana:.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2009)

PCC said:


> Does anyone have any contact information for them?


It's so early days for ICON. They are gearing up for formal release and I suspect this will bring a more comprehensive website etc.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 8, 2009)

Size15's said:


> It's so early days for ICON. They are gearing up for formal release and I suspect this will bring a more comprehensive website etc.



Do you know if there are any plans for UK retailers once they are "up and running"?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Do you know if there are any plans for UK retailers once they are "up and running"?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


I should bloody well hope so!


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 8, 2009)

Size15's said:


> I should bloody well hope so!



Ra-ther! Jolly good show.

So - is your ICON collection already in need of a wide-angle lens for photos? More or less than a dozen lights? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PCC (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, _Size15's_! I thought that, because the lights were being sold, that they were formally released. I'll update that thread when I see the information on their website.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Ra-ther! Jolly good show.
> 
> So - is your ICON collection already in need of a wide-angle lens for photos? More or less than a dozen lights?
> 
> ...


Steady-on old chap! English Gentlemen maintain decorum and discretion.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 8, 2009)

Brightguy is shipping ICON's. Got my shipping notice a couple of days ago. UPS says delivery will be next Wed.

Bill


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 8, 2009)

Size15's said:


> English Gentlemen maintain decorum and discretion.



And formidable collections of torches.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## 276 (Feb 8, 2009)

I ordered an Icon Rogue 2 from brightguy i should have mine by Tuesday.


----------



## xmlaohan (Feb 8, 2009)

how can I order from canada?


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 9, 2009)

xmlaohan said:


> how can I order from canada?



eBay, until you get a dealer in your country.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## dilbert (Feb 9, 2009)

Size15's said:


> It's so early days for ICON. They are gearing up for formal release and I suspect this will bring a more comprehensive website etc.


 
Any idea when the formal release is planned? I'm curious when I'll start seeing these on store shelves.


----------



## Rawhide (Mar 4, 2009)

im currently a surefire user. i got a rogue1 [titanium grey] the other day. price is a little bit less compared to surefire but i have no regrets when i got it. :twothumbs


----------



## Rawhide (Mar 4, 2009)

hello all. im a surefire user, went to a local 5.11 store and saw these new ICON flashlights, just had surefire written all over it. when i saw the packing noticed that the mailling address is the same as surefire. so i got one as it uses a AA alkaline battery only compared to the expensive CR123's. no regrets, for those who do not have an ICON... get one! :twothumbs


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 4, 2009)

The light sure looks neat but you might want to check out the 'unique' runtime plots:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223515

The Rogue runs in steady regulation for about ten minutes and then starts rapidly dimming in a programmed manner. You can turn the light off and back on every ten minutes to get back to the steady regulation. Various explanations are offered for this 'innovative' behavior on the other Rogue threads, take a look.

Usual disclaimers...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 4, 2009)

Rawhide said:


> hello all. im a surefire user, went to a local 5.11 store and saw these new ICON flashlights, just had surefire written all over it. when i saw the packing noticed that the mailling address is the same as surefire. so i got one as it uses a AA alkaline battery only compared to the expensive CR123's. no regrets, for those who do not have an ICON... get one! :twothumbs



Welcome to CPF. Thanks for info. May be first brick and mortor store to sell these. Still, being sold in a specialty, is not the same as Target. Maybe general population is not the target group.

Bill


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 4, 2009)

xmlaohan said:


> how can I order from canada?



I noticed on brightguy.com that there is no US sales only disclaimer. You can probably order one from them, give them a call, they are very helpful!


----------



## Size15's (Mar 4, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Welcome to CPF. Thanks for info. May be first brick and mortor store to sell these. Still, being sold in a specialty, is not the same as Target. Maybe general population is not the target group.
> 
> Bill


Bill,
ICON is still very new. What we're seeing is just the beginnings of what is hoped will be a far more mainstream retail strategy so that the general public will have the opportunities to purchase ICON lights from their everyday retailers.

Al


----------



## bhuber (Jul 8, 2009)

I searched Icon and didn't see anything Newer. I went into my local Microcenter computer superstore today and there was a huge display of Icon lights. Thinking of going and picking one up soon.


----------



## flashnight (Jan 31, 2010)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but they are sold at Radio Shack stores here on the east coast. I just picked up one of the grey Rogue 1's, on sale for about $34. Still have it in the package because I might gift it. They had the two AA cell light but its too long IMO.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 31, 2010)

flashnight said:


> I just picked up one of the grey Rogue 1's, on sale for about $34. Still have it in the package because I might gift it. They had the two AA cell light but its too long IMO.



It's good to see that the ICON lights are available at B&M stores. Hopefully the UK will catch up soon enough.

The Rogue 2 is indeed a big light, but I inherited sasquatch hands, so it doesn't bother me too much. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------

